# Anyone want to help design my band's new logo?



## Dabo Fett (Nov 21, 2012)

So after 6 years of missteps and stalling and members in and out, my metal band is finally putting out something more substantial than a demo. and we feel that using the name we started with 6 years ago as a metalcore band doesnt really fit anymore.

therefore, we have decided on the name Baratheon 

however, we're all horrible at art design/drawing/ what have you...

so does anybody feel up to drawing up a logo for us? we unfortunately can't pay you, but you would receive full credit on our albums and website for as long as we use the logo, and we'll send any other bands needing a logo your way.

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 24, 2012)

You could start with giving any potential artists an idea what you're looking for so you can find an artist that matches your style and preferences. Give some examples of what you're looking for, what you'd like. Just like bands every artist has his own style and you should try to find one that fits you. 

In all honesty though, a logo usually costs $20-$50. If you have a full band, have everyone throw in 5-10 bucks and give it to someone you know will do a good job and you'll have a logo that will last as long as the band. If an artist ends up doing something for free, the least you can do is send him copies of stuff with his work on it - your demo/other future material, some merch if you start making and selling it, stuff like that.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 26, 2012)

^ This. Exactly this


----------



## Takemyevil (Dec 15, 2012)

Give me an idea of what you want it to look like and ill have a go. (I'm not promising much because im just starting to learn but you get what you don't pay for


----------

